# Live Deba Repair and Sharpening



## JBroida (Sep 8, 2012)

Trying something new just for fun...

http://twitcam.com/bz28r


----------



## schanop (Sep 8, 2012)

A bit of JBro is always good  apron + slipper?


----------



## JBroida (Sep 8, 2012)

yup... so you guys can see and hear?


----------



## SameGuy (Sep 8, 2012)

Very, very cool, Jon! I'm online.


----------



## JBroida (Sep 8, 2012)

quick break... customers in the store


----------



## Seth (Sep 8, 2012)

But we want to see what the customers want.....


----------



## SameGuy (Sep 8, 2012)

Yeah, you're in LA... get them to sign the releases and let us see! Doesn't everybody in LA keep appearance releases on them? LOL


----------



## JBroida (Sep 8, 2012)

lol


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Sep 8, 2012)

Just tuned in... I think I've overheard Jon advising on parking! Apparently you can stay as long as you like, so long as you put in money.... Eeuuee - the wheel has been activated and is letting out a spaceship-like hum. One blade is being examined and perfected. Jon, a portrait of concentration. And in the background, the same cream-coloured car remains motionless!


----------



## JBroida (Sep 8, 2012)

back up again
http://twitcam.com/bz3b0


----------



## Andrew H (Sep 8, 2012)

Listening to some Eminem, Jon?


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 8, 2012)

Just in time to see the wheel! Move over though Jon!


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Sep 8, 2012)

... Cool! Phone call just received. To Sara: 'Can I call him back? I'm right in the middle of knife-sharpening.' The man has his priorities straight!


----------



## JBroida (Sep 8, 2012)

customer from portugal... brb


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Sep 8, 2012)

JBroida said:


> customer from portugal... brb



Absolutely! Overseas customers are the best!


----------



## JBroida (Sep 8, 2012)

one last time to finish the deba http://twitcam.com/bz404


----------



## JBroida (Sep 8, 2012)

done and done... i might clean up the spine a bit more (it had hammer marks on it from someone who had no clue and picked up this guys knife)


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Sep 8, 2012)

A few swipes to remove burr, wipes, checks, newspaper stops off cam, more wipes and checks, et voila! Knife shown to cam and he's finished! Looks good, and exactly the attention to detail you'd expect.


----------



## JBroida (Sep 8, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> Listening to some Eminem, Jon?



got a store pandora mix we change up from time to time


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 8, 2012)

Looks like I missed out by one minute


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Sep 8, 2012)

Was fun to see. Shop/back work area looks airy and pleasant.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 8, 2012)

What was wrong with the tip? Broken, or over-sharpened?


----------



## JBroida (Sep 8, 2012)

it was more of a general repair from wrong angles plus some spine repair, and fixing of the shinogi line


----------



## JBroida (Sep 8, 2012)

i think you can see the videos here: http://twitcam.livestream.com/user/jknifeimports


----------



## JBroida (Sep 9, 2012)

so, whats the verdict today? Live feed cool and worthwhile or stupid and a waste of time?


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Sep 9, 2012)

Already said - it was fun to see. But a bit awkward for you if you need to pause for calls/customers. You could do sharpening tutorials that way, though.


----------



## Jim (Sep 9, 2012)

More info- is always more betterer.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 9, 2012)

I liked it. Always cool to see skilled workers work. I even liked hearing you talk to customers, but that's because I'm an observational person.


----------



## Crothcipt (Sep 9, 2012)

I watched about a hr. of what was recorded. nice set up. Did you use x-split for your streaming software? I hope you do some more streaming.


----------



## JBroida (Sep 9, 2012)

i used twitcam


----------

